# NH Route 16 reopens north of Berlin



## billski (Nov 18, 2009)

Route 16 reopening today

Barbara Tetreault

DUMMER— Two months after heavy rains washed out a section of Route 16, the road will reopen this afternoon.
In August about 200 feet of roadway washed out, creating an approximately 20 foot drop in the area between the road and the Androscoggin River. The state Department of Transportation closed a four mile section of Route 16 from the intersection of Route 110A to Route 110B and traffic has been detoured onto Route 110 since the washout.
“It will open for traffic tomorrow,” DOT Construction Engineer Steve Glines said yesterday.
The contractor on the project, Audley Construction, realigned the road about 60 feet around the washout and build a new section of roadway. Glines said the state had to acquire land from Public Service of N.H. to do the realignment. There is still some work seeding and dressing up the area that remains. He said that work will be completed by the end of November. The cost of the contact was about $850,000.
In a follow-up project next spring, Glines said DOT will deal with the scar created by the landslide. 

source:
http://www.mountwashingtonvalley.com/BDS/newsbds.shtml


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 22, 2009)

I took some pictures of the washout, this was big damge!  I honestly thought it would take a lot longer to open!


----------

